

A Hacker Manifesto - Kinnard
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Hacker_Manifesto

======
Kinnard
Wark defines hacking 'as an “abstraction”, the construction of different and
unrelated matters into previously unrealized relations. Hackers produce new
conceptions, perceptions and sensations hacked out of raw data. Everything and
anything is a code for the hacker to hack, be it “programming, language,
poetic language, math, or music, curves or colourings” [3] and once hacked,
they create the possibility for new things to enter the world. What they
create is not necessarily “great”, or “even good”, but new, in the areas of
culture, art, science, and philosophy or “in any production of knowledge where
data can be extracted from it.” Wark argues that (new) information comes from
the hack. It doesn’t matter if you are a computer programmer, a philosopher, a
teacher, a musician, a physicist, if you essentially produce new information -
it’s a hack [1]. In this sense, hackers are creators and they bring new ideas
into the world. The aim of the book is to highlight the origins, purpose and
efforts by this emerging hacker class, who produce new; concepts, perceptions,
and sensations out of the stuff of raw data.'

